# pastrami



## smker (Feb 4, 2013)

one of the few things i haven't made yet ,      most of you guys are probably tired of making it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






     there was a few good ideas but the pastrami won out.  but then again dont know if i want both that way,  maby ill make one into pastrami  and leave the other one as corn beef,   (i really like corned beef)


----------



## daveomak (Feb 6, 2013)

Make strami... try 2 different spice mixes so you can taste test.... that's the fun part....  Dave


----------



## smker (Feb 6, 2013)

sounds good to me













23916978.jpg



__ smker
__ Feb 6, 2013


















26238830.jpg



__ smker
__ Feb 6, 2013


----------



## smker (Feb 6, 2013)

off hand i only have this one cure and not enough ingredients for making another.

 id feel better experimenting on beef rather then deer. 

   corned venison is pretty darn good on its own.

day 1 in brine













65534628.jpg



__ smker
__ Feb 6, 2013


















33411246.jpg



__ smker
__ Feb 6, 2013


----------



## doctord1955 (Feb 6, 2013)

what spices are in the brine?


----------



## smker (Feb 6, 2013)

its the corned beef cure from  "the sausage maker.com"  5lb tub  curs alot meat.


----------



## smoking b (Feb 7, 2013)

Nice start  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I'll be watching this one


----------



## gator1 (Feb 7, 2013)

I made about 6 of those about 2 weeks ago.  Brown sugar, salt, cure #1 and a bit of pickling spice. Rolled in coriander and pepper. So good as a Rubin.


----------



## diesel (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes, venison pastrami is very good.  I have made a few this year and it is one of the best ways (IMHO) to eat venison.  Little sauerkraut, rye bread, and thousand island dressing.

Looks good.

Aaron.


----------



## smker (Feb 9, 2013)

day 4,   let it cure 5 to 6 days,   it says 24 hrs per inch













37631079.jpg



__ smker
__ Feb 9, 2013


----------



## smker (Feb 10, 2013)

been so busy i havent searched  for what comes next  to turn one of these into pastrami.


----------



## smker (Feb 10, 2013)

this seems to be pretty easy,  one search came up with,  after the meat is corned, coat it with a rub and then cold smoke it 45min to an hour for each LB of meat,

whats a good rub for corned meats?


----------



## smker (Feb 10, 2013)

cut one open tonight for a peek and it looks right,    the smell of the cure is strong
 













12972579.jpg



__ smker
__ Feb 10, 2013


----------



## smker (Feb 14, 2013)

they were in the brine alittle longer then planned  (9 days) work had really busy this week.   i cut some pieces off and about to cook them to see how they turn out. results later


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 14, 2013)

Looks good so far!!!


----------



## smker (Feb 15, 2013)

WOW that's perfect,   tastes just like beef,  and i couldn't  tell the difference that its beef or deer on taste allone.

sorry forgot to set the camera to indoor use,













34606163.jpg



__ smker
__ Feb 15, 2013


















36800393.jpg



__ smker
__ Feb 15, 2013


----------

